# Wally Walk?



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I've noticed there aren't any references on this forum that I can find to the "Wally Walk" Seems like a popular tradition out there. From what I can find is it's for first time CCWers to go to Walmart, get nachos and buy ammo. Anyone done the official Wally Walk here?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've heard it also called a Nacho Run. I have to admit, my first CCW was to Wally World. It's a great place to dive right in since there are lots of people around and you can quickly learn that not a single one of them knows you're carrying. I didn't buy nachos since our Wal Mart has a Subway (didn't buy that either), just did some everyday shopping with the family and fought the urge to check my gun every three seconds.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nope. I really don't remember the first time I carried concealed. I'd already been broken in to open carry in Colorado so when I got my concealed permit, it was no big deal to cover it up.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I did the Wallie Walk. It was one of the first places I went. Those first few times out I was sure somebody was gonna yell 
"That Guy's Gotta Gun!! Somebody Call the COPS!!!!!"
Never happened.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

After I read about it here I had to do the Wally Walk myself. I didn't get nachos but did buy ammo and wander around.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't shop there.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kev74 said:


> I don't shop there.


Snob. :anim_lol:


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Can't do the Wally Walk right now because there's never any ammo there.


----------



## rldmharris14 (Mar 2, 2009)

firefighterwall said:


> Can't do the Wally Walk right now because there's never any ammo there.


Isn't that the truth, hasn't been any except long gun for 2 weeks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Let's keep this one on topic.

Wal Mart's lack of ammo has its own thread.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18134


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Nobody said it had to be ammo for the gun you're carrying. Heck pick up a pack of 22's or some shotgun shells. They always have that. I guess I'll have to pick up a bag of chips and some of the nacho cheese in a jar when I do it.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> Let's keep this one on topic.
> 
> Wal Mart's lack of ammo has its own thread.
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18134


Haha, but the topic was going to Walmart to buy AMMO and NACHOS...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

firefighterwall said:


> Haha, but the topic was going to Walmart to buy AMMO and NACHOS...


*THE TOPIC* *IS* the tradition of first-time concealed carry at Wal Mart, hence why it is in the CCW forum and not the ammo or general forum; not about just going to Wal Mart to shop for ammo and nachos. Therefore, I'm not going to let it be turned into a Wal Mart has no ammo thread, as we already have one of those going.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Walmart was one of the first places I went, but I really did need to go there. My WW doesn't have nachos, which I can't eat anyways. I can't eat most of the Subway or McDonald's that's there either, so we didn't get anything to eat. They were out of ammo, and I don't buy movies. So, my girlfriend and I just picked up a couple of necessities after walking around for a little bit and away we went. :smt023


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the first place I went was in a crowded mall. I remember thinking it odd that no one really could tell, and that I hadn't really thought about others carrying either.

This bothers me a little bit now, since I like to think that an armed populace deters potential miscreants from violence. If I never thought about it though, there's a good chance that they won't either. Hard to be deterred by something that you haven't considered. Perhaps ignorance isn't bliss afterall.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

The mall ninja knew. He always knows...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

MLB said:


> This bothers me a little bit now, since I like to think that an armed populace deters potential miscreants from violence. If I never thought about it though, there's a good chance that they won't either. Hard to be deterred by something that you haven't considered. Perhaps ignorance isn't bliss afterall.


Very interesting point.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

(Hopefully, this isn't too far off topic)
This is why I wish the media would report the cases where average citizens have prevented violent crimes because of a handgun. instead they always demonize gun owners. American Rifleman is about the only place that I've seen any reporting on those positive cases. Now back to the topic


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I see this mentioned on several forums. Seems to be a tradition


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

My first carry was to work. I went home during lunch to get my flash pack, stopped by the sheriff's office to get the permit, and then back to work. My second was to the LGS and then Wally World.

Mel


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

My fiancee said to me the other day "You seriously think there are just people walking around carrying guns? And that have guns in their cars? C'mon this isn't the movies..."


I almost died laughing.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

firefighterwall said:


> My fiancee said to me the other day "You seriously think there are just people walking around carrying guns? And that have guns in their cars? C'mon this isn't the movies..."
> 
> I almost died laughing.


Have you shown her this site?

Just goes to prove to new CCW holders worried they will be made; "gun" does not even enter the thought process of non-gun people if they see a bulge under your shirt as you're wandering around Wally World.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah for some people believing that there are lots of others around them carrying weapons is just make believe...they fail to see the reality of the situation. No insult to her intended of course, but she lives in the other of the parallel worlds we mentioned here.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

The day of my first carry was first, to a gun shop to pick up a new Kahr PM9, then to Wally World for the walk and to check for ammo, then to the bank to take care of some inside business. Was carrying a PPS in a Mitch Rosen on the belt holster. Wore a baggy sweatshirt over it. Had the same initial feelings as most of you - always slyly checking whether the sweatshirt was pulled sown. Since then (all this week was first carry) have done Wally Walk every day and tonight took the wife to the local bbq shop. Quickly feeling somewhat comfortable with carrying and the wife is not making a big deal of it (inwardly she feels safer I guess). Even though comfortable I still am somewhat self-conscious. Takes time I guess.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hollander said:


> always *slyly* checking whether the sweatshirt was pulled sown.


You may think so....:smt033


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Not ashamed to say that the Wally Walk was my first CCW test, as it is anytime I get a new gun and/or holster.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wasn't aware that this was a "tradition". What mark and where do I use on my grip to indicate this and is there similar that I should put on the holster used? :roll:

In any case, I can't remember when I did it or even if Wally World was in fact the first place I did. I have before and had no problems. Concealed means concealed, right? Though I believe everyone has the right to own firearms (if legal to do so), I do NOT believe CC is such an automatic. If you are untrained, unskilled, unlicensed or otherwise uncomfortable in doing so.......practice at home until you are before going out into public. Seriously.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> If you are untrained, unskilled, unlicensed or otherwise uncomfortable in doing so.......practice at home until you are before going out into public. Seriously.


+1! :smt023:smt023

Frankly, it scares the s#*t out of me whenever someone joins up here, says they are brand new to guns, just got their CCW, and can't wait for their gun to come in so they can carry. Makes me glad that I am usually not in the same state, although I am not naive enough to think there aren't countess numbers in my own area doing the very same thing.

As the saying goes, just because you can, it doesn't mean you should. Hmmm, I think I have a new signature line.


----------



## rk91279 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Doesn't look like WW to me,,,,,,,*

This may have been around but always good for a laugh.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I have handled shotguns for hunting and skeet shooting, rifles, and pistols for more than 45 years. I have had my permit for 10yrs. I just started carrying because I no longer feel safe. Not all of us who Wally Walk are complete newbies who have just gotten their permit and gun and are out there carrying. Some of us just are beginning to see the light about personal safety and protection AND NOT new rabid gun freaks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Hollander said:


> Not all of us who Wally Walk are complete newbies who have just gotten their permit and gun and are out there carrying.


Where was it said that all people that do "The Walk" were brand new to firearms?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

My Walmart doesn't have nachos or ammo. 

...heck, I don't even care about the nachos.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Local Walmart had some ammo this weekend! Bought five boxes of 9mm and five 40. Score!


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

I had no idea this was a tradition--I almost prefer getting my toes broken to walking through, ahem, that store, but to pop my CCW cherry & buy some Blue Dot & nachos, I'll make an exception. Still looking for my carry weapon...


----------



## protectmyfamily (Apr 13, 2009)

This is soo halarious! I had no idea about the Wally Walk. But I must say Thats were I took my ccw for the 1st time with the family doing some weekend shopping. Like someone else posted on here. I checked the gun every 10 seconds and was waiting for someone to say "Look he's gotta gun". My wife didnt know I had taken it until we got home and I took it off. I got the "look" and all she said was "NO YOU DIDNT". I said "I SURE DID" 

Now she knows if were go pretty much anywhere, its with me. She doesnt care anymore.

The wally walk! Thats too funny!!


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Todd said:


> +1! :smt023:smt023
> 
> Frankly, it scares the s#*t out of me whenever someone joins up here, says they are brand new to guns, just got their CCW, and can't wait for their gun to come in so they can carry. Makes me glad that I am usually not in the same state, although I am not naive enough to think there aren't countess numbers in my own area doing the very same thing.
> 
> As the saying goes, just because you can, it doesn't mean you should. Hmmm, I think I have a new signature line.


:smt023 I agree!! A license to carry is not a license to kill (dang, I think I just found my new sig line). Being a former LEO, I seem to have a knack for sniffing out guys that are packing heat. I've seen a few that you can tell they are just itching for an excuse to draw down on somebody. I would recommend that anyone even thinking about getting their CCW license read this article called _Seven Reasons NOT to Conceal Carry_. I've seen some guys develop a vigilante attitude and try to put themselves in situations where they might be justified to use their weapon. Don't start driving by high crime areas late at night just because you're packin'!


----------



## good2go (Nov 26, 2007)

I've did the wally walk when I first got my chl ,i go in there frequently to buy my cover shirts
too .


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

I now find myself looking at peoples belts for the "Clip"to their tuckable holster or just to see if they are printing.:buttkick:


----------



## lechwe (Dec 14, 2008)

Picked up my CPL this week and die the walk Yesterday. I was rather self concious though. I did find myslef looing for clips on others to.


----------

